# One Person Dogs...



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. I was thinking that if gsd is a one person dog, mine is definitely one. what other dog breeds are one person dogs? I know akitas are. Any ideas? it would be interesting to learn


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Dobermans often are.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Shetland Sheepdogs definitely are. They very loyal little dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mamagooseDobermans often are.


yep, this was my answer. rhodesian ridgebacks & chows also come to mind.

however, i wouldnt consider my gsds one person dogs. my friends all think so, but i dont agree. i get the ultimate respect from them as their pack leader, but they figure out really fast who my friends and family are and are very comfortable and obedient with them. i was just telling my friend (literally minutes ago) that i used to call gia a trader when my ex boyfriend was around. she adored him, she also adores my dad. her previous owner was a guy







. tildens a mommas boy so far.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Chows come to mind for me too. Also often Chihuahuas. My Rottie was one but I don't know if that's a breed thing or just that he predated my husband or son so he loved his mama above all others. 

I'm not sure I consider GSDs to be one person dogs as much as seriously family oriented dogs. They love their flock. Our GSDs are crazy about all three of us and a small number of other people they seem to have decided are "pack worthy" but everyone else can go jump off a cliff for all they care.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

dobermans for sure. Both my aunts have had them forever. Some of theres had been more one person than others. Some wouldn't ever give affection to people other than my aunts. They would accept pets and might play fetch with you, but never really want you around unless you're their person. My aunt had a large male named zues some time ago, he was hillarious. If someone else treated him he would take the treat to my aunt and annoy her till she gave it to him again. Zeus had a "happy dance" he only did for my aunt valerie when she came home. Zeus also never (for the whole six years he lived with aunt and uncle after they got married) did the happy dance for my uncle even after valerie had been married to him for years. 

however they have both also had "family" dogs that were very 
attached to my aunts husband, other aunts partner and me, my brother, and others who were frequently at my aunts place. one of their current males Dofus loves me and knows he gets a good tennis ball session when I come over so when he hears my truck pull up he gets tennis balls. Dofus is also very affectionate to me and my brother.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

my hubby's lab is def a one person dog. Somedays I hate it.LOL Afterall I was the one who did all the work and then he came home from deployment and stole her. haha


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

ANY DOGS FROM THE TOY GROUP!!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Chesapeake Bay Retrievers. Both of ours were definitely one person dogs. Wouldn't listen to another soul even though they were raised here since being puppies. Sam was my husbands and Sydney was mine.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Sash definately is a one person dog. He tolerates my husband but cries and whines when I go to leave. He doesnt care for anyone else to pet him, make over him, etc. he could care less.....
The funny thing is, when theres Thunder, which he doesnt like, he will run to hubby
Now, I have owned Dobermans and they are true velcro dogs. 
But some people up the street have a couple and they are the nicest dogs. They push each other out of the way for the pets, attention, etc LOL they seem to like visitors.
Most of the GSD's i have been around really are kind of aloof, I dont mind, I know its their nature. One tolerated me hugging him around his neck (couldnt resist) but he didnt seem thrilled, his owner said he was more excited becase he was headed for the park







Cant blame him!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Both of my dogs have a _favorite_ person, but they love us both - I wouldn't call either one of them a one person dog. Dena is a Daddy's girl, but she loves training with me, and often comes to me for loves and cuddles, and ESPECIALLY butt scritches! Keefer is a total Mama's boy, laying on the floor with me always in sight, and following on my heels whenever I get up and leave a room. But he loves to drape himself across my hubby's lap for hugs and kisses - he's a total suckup, lol! 

And they are also very friendly with total strangers.


----------

